# Good free Windows music software for High School music students - Garage Band on windows?



## Steve Martin (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi all,

am teaching music this year - wanting to know if anyone is running Garage Band for windows at all. There are links but not sure about downloading because maybe it's a trap etc.

I know Sibelius and Dorico have free ones. However, I will try audacity...but if anyone has any suggestions that I do not know, please share with me. That would be great! I am searching, but just wondering if someone has 

thanks for any help with this,

Steve


----------



## d.healey (Jan 28, 2021)

Ardour, Audacity, Musescore, LMMS


----------



## Farkle (Jan 28, 2021)

Sonar, it's now free and owned by Bandcamp. It's quite powerful, I used to use it for scoring TV and video games.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you guys,

will check these out!

best,

Steve


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 28, 2021)

Farkle said:


> Sonar, it's now free and owned by Bandcamp. It's quite powerful, I used to use it for scoring TV and video games.


This - They call it Cakewalk now. Used to cost a lot of money.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jan 28, 2021)

I would suggest Reaper, simply due to how the track concept is implemented.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 28, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I would suggest Reaper, simply due to how the track concept is implemented.


Cheap, but not free.


----------



## BenG (Jan 28, 2021)

You may be able to ask for a free copy of Mixcraft if it is still around! (Started on this and it's GarageBand for Windows basically)


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 28, 2021)

BenG said:


> You may be able to ask for a free copy of Mixcraft if it is still around! (Started on this and it's GarageBand for Windows basically)


Mixcraft is still around and still very good as a learning platform. Acoustica offers inexpensive site licenses to schools (they include lesson plans and work-at-home licenses for both teachers and students), but not a completely free version:









Mixcraft for schools with included Teacher's Guide and lesson plan!


Acoustica and the team that created Mixcraft knows how important a lesson plan is. Teachers have enough to worry about. Use the Teacher's Guide and lesson plans to teach digital audio and music techniques to your school or university!




acoustica.com





But there's no Mac version for students who have Macs at home.


----------

